Ask HN: What is useful to know about a company and position before interviewing? - venturefizz
======
kifler
Salary, Role and responsibilities, Trajectory for the company, Perks, Culture,
Leadership vision, Special projects, Team composition, Ability to do a
'reverse interview' \- meet with your new team and interview them.

Just to name a few.

~~~
venturefizz
Very helpful - thanks for the insight!

------
rajacombinator
Comp range, role responsibility, team size, company trajectory and reputation.
Other stuff would leave for due diligence if interview gets serious.

------
flignats
What separates someone from being 'good' in this role to 'great' ?

~~~
venturefizz
Great feedback - thanks!!!

